# Superhero birthday party - need favor ideas!



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

My ODS is turning 5 this month and he's asked for a Superhero themed birthday party. FUN!







I'm going to be making the capes myself along with the masks for the kids to wear at the party and to take home. I've also ordered some really cute little duckies that are dressed up as superheroes that I'll throw in to the mix as well.

Looking for some neat, creative ideas. Any thoughts?


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

All superhero's or does he like one in particular? You could get beginning readers for favors--they are 3.99 each, and you can usually get them buy 2 get 1 free at B&N. Something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Incredible-Dash-Incredibles-Step-Reading/dp/073642265X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1294249564&sr=1-1

One of my friends always does this for her parties, and she wraps the books cutely and it's a very nice favor that doesn't get immediately thrown away.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madskye*
> 
> All superhero's or does he like one in particular? You could get beginning readers for favors--they are 3.99 each, and you can usually get them buy 2 get 1 free at B&N. Something like this:
> 
> ...


Nice! I really like that idea. And he's in to all Superheroes...


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

I found these: http://www.amazon.com/Super-Friends-Flying-High-Reading/dp/0375852085/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_c. Perfect!


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

What about a small figurine of a super hero in each bag? You probably can get them at Oriental Trading or a really good closeout store. The party sounds like so much fun!


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gbailey*
> 
> What about a small figurine of a super hero in each bag? You probably can get them at Oriental Trading or a really good closeout store. The party sounds like so much fun!


Yeah, I've seen those on Ebay and such. That, the book, little duckie and some superhero fruit snacks that I KNOW I've seen at Target will work great.

Love the ideas! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I think you should do whatever you want, but to me cape, mask, duck, book, & fruit snacks is already MORE than enough IMO.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
> 
> I think you should do whatever you want, but to me cape, mask, duck, book, & fruit snacks is already MORE than enough IMO.


I realize this, but I like to hear about what other party favors parents have done at parties or crafty ideas. We like to go all out for big birthday's and to us, 5 is a big deal - big year.


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

My gf that gives away the books, as I mentioned upthread, is a magnificent party planner. She usually has a table by the door with the books wrapped up beautifully with ribbon, some kind of personalized tin of candies or mints, a little stuffed animal thingy like you already mentioned, and then a big vase of color coordinated roses for each of the moms to take home. And of course, color coordinated bags to put it all in.

She could be a professional party planner--kids birthday parties usually give me a bad headache, but I really look forward to her daughter's birthday every year just to see what she'll do next. She made capes for her DD's last birthday (3 Musketeer's theme) and she used pinking sheers to cut them out, so they wouldn't fray, and then used fabric tape to glue on the ribbon tie at the neck. They looked great and weren't too hard to make.


----------



## Kreeblim (Dec 19, 2009)

Super hero signal flashlights? Here's a tutorial for a bat one: http://knoxville.skirt.com/themommyhood/blog/how-make-bat-signal

There might be an easier way than that, but at least you get the idea. It seems like the type of thing that could be completely done ahead with symbols to match the capes, or a craft to do AT the party if you do some prep before.


----------



## jen in co (May 5, 2004)

Best Super Hero Book Ever for 5 year old boys: Super Hero ABCs:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0060745169/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0060745142&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=03WJFARTTMJ419C1B7S9

I've gotten deals on it before on scholastic...


----------

